
AMBROSIA: High perf, exactly-once, failure oblivious distributed programming - ingve
http://christophermeiklejohn.com/pl/2018/12/15/ambrosia.html
======
karmakaze
AMBROSIA[0] Actor-Model-Based Reliable Object System for Internet Applications
sounds like Erlang OTP but with C# on .Net Core. This could become interesting
if they support F# and running outside of Azure. There's a note about an Azure
subscription currently being required.

[0]
[https://github.com/Microsoft/AMBROSIA](https://github.com/Microsoft/AMBROSIA)

